# New Pit



## jonboat joe (May 30, 2007)

Just finished the beast. 24" Pipe main box 6' long .275" wall thickness with a 24" 2' long fire box .500" wall thickness. Dual burners at different heights. 18 sq. ft. cutting/prep area. Warming box on the front due to balance issues with fire box. Warming box has a small coal box on the bottom to heat the inside with three racks for pans. Wood storage undereath cutting area. Will be painting it next week. If anyone knows of a sandblast/paint shop near Katy or Cypress area let me know.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

SWEET!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks good. Do you add wood through the top of the firebox only, with the air vents on the side?


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Good looking pit! Call me when the steaks are ready!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

GOOD JOB!!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

what are the beer cans hangin' for?


----------



## D2 (Jul 13, 2006)

Any cook that drinks a Budweiser 32ozer from a brown paper bag "Mexican Cooze" is my kind of cook....


----------



## jonboat joe (May 30, 2007)

Load wood only from the top. The side baffle with all thread to control opening is very exact and makes a difference. We have the same type of baffle on the inside between the pit and fire box as well. One turn is 2 1/2 degrees on the pit for the baffle between pit and box.

Beer cans are from drinking while working. I was cleaning off the pit to take to office to burn it out and my buddy said leave them on. He said they are like the shiny balls on a Christmas tree.

Wasn't Bud in the bottle. We wanted to christen the pit like a sailboat with champagne but decided a 40 oz of Mickey's was more correct for the occasion. We're weird.

If anyone cooks, the first cookoff we are doing is Bubba's Big BBQ Cookoff at Pete's Oasis on FM 529 near Katy. It's for the Shriner's Childrens Hospital. It's September 11 and 12. If you want to cook or donate an auction item I can get you the info.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

jonboat joe said:


> Beer cans are from drinking while working. I was cleaning off the pit to take to office to burn it out and my buddy said leave them on. He said they are like the shiny balls on a Christmas tree.
> quote]
> 
> there were only 4. must not have done much working


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice pit and just the size I want. Great job. :cheers:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

2cool.....very nice


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice work

your gonna want to box in that firewood or it will leave you on the hwy.

not sure about that firebox back damper


----------



## jonboat joe (May 30, 2007)

We have 3"x3" angle going around it to hold tents, coolers and wood in it. The back stack we are going to put a strap over it to support it for a wall. The vent on the fire box worked great. With the all thread fine tune adjustments are easy. We were messing with it yesterday and were surprised on how many turns could change the temperature.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats a bad mammy jammy!


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

*Sand blast and paint*

I took my pit to a place on Telge Rd I cant remember the name but its close to the Texaco between Grant and Boudreaux on the left hand side behind a big wharehouse that builds pressure vessels. Kinda of expensive but they did a good job.


----------



## cavazoma (Jul 21, 2009)

Guys, I am looking for a pit very similar in size. prep area. storage area for tables, wood, etc. I tailgate in Austin for the Longhorn games, how much would a pit like this run me? And does anyone know where I could get one on a college student's budget? Anytime your in austin my tailgate is free to you, food and beer included.!

Mark


----------



## Fire Pirate (May 13, 2009)

GillGuerra said:


> I took my pit to a place on Telge Rd I cant remember the name but its close to the Texaco between Grant and Boudreaux on the left hand side behind a big wharehouse that builds pressure vessels. Kinda of expensive but they did a good job.


Call Paul Shuck at Cy-Fair Coatings (281) 351-7427, 18115-1 Telge Rd. They have done some work for me in the past and do and excellent job.


----------



## jonboat joe (May 30, 2007)

*Cost to Build*

The pipe and trailer were free since I'm in the natural gas business. For the angle iron, expanded metal, plate, other metal, consumables (rods, oxygen, acetylene, etc) it ended up being $1,100. Sandblast and paint was another $1,000 but the job they did was unbelievable. Every little spot that I thought there was no way it would be cleaned up and painted was done. So total cost without buying pipe or a trailer was $2,100. I've got pictures of it done and painted I need to post now.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

D2 said:


> Any cook that drinks a Budweiser 32ozer from a brown paper bag "Mexican Cooze" is my kind of cook....


 X2


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*How did you do in the cookoff @ Petes this past weekend ?*


----------



## cavazoma (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey man nice work... let me know if you would be interestd in building one for me. I dont' have a ton of money, but hopefully we can work something out. let me know if you would be interested.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## jonboat joe (May 30, 2007)

I would love to build one for you but I have two more regular back yard pits to build this year and don't think my wife would appreciate me doing anymore.

We didn't fair too well at the cookoff. Only got second place chicken and second beans. We are doing one at 290 and Telge on October 3rd and then Czilispiel in Flatonia.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

What cook off is at 290 and telge? That is a good looking pit too. any pics of the finished product?


----------



## jonboat joe (May 30, 2007)

Its the Breast Cancer Cookoff. I'll find some pics from the cookoff and post them


----------



## jonboat joe (May 30, 2007)

3rd. Annual Weiser Air Park Cookoff
Benefitting Reach Unlimited and Susan G. Komen Breast Cancer Walk
October 2nd and 3rd
The cookoff is at VFW Post 8905 next to the Air Port off 290 near Telge


----------

